# Peter O'Callaghan WW1



## Themelios (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi all,

Delighted tofind this forum as I know so little about this field. I have been researching my Grand-Uncle Peter O'Callaghan from Fermoy, Cork, Ireland, who was born in 1901, although he seems to have given his birth year as 1900 on joining, as that made him 18 yrs. From what I can see, he was in the army in 1917, having just joined, but in 1918, he is in the Navy. First of all, would this be normal? Would it be usual to make such a switch?

From the limited knowledge I have from his record which was sourced at Kew, he served on what appeared at first to be a number of ships, but which I now think were stations. They are mostly named in inverted commas and I imagine they were bases he was attached to. So, I have "Victory", "St George". "Europa", also Duchess of Norfolk, which I think must have been a ship rather than a base, "Vivid III", 'Attentive II." Possibly also "Egmont". There is also a mention of Vici and Vigrid, but the only mention online I can find of Vigrid refers to a Norwegian vessel. He appears to serve from 1918-1920 and is then pensioned out. I can't understand how he could get a pension after only two years. Was that normal? There are two official stamps on his record- one says W.G Claim 65M and the other says Paid W.G 5 pounds HMS Attentive II. Any help anyone could give me in deciphering any of the above would be greatly appreciated as I have no knowledge of Navy procedures. Thanks, Sean


----------

